# How fast can hibernation attempt happen?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My mom wanted to ask the vet we're going to on Monday how quickly a hedgie can go into hibernation, but I figured you guys would know just as well, and maybe even better than the vet.  Can it happen in just a few minutes, or does it take a little while of exposure to the cold temperature? And how quickly can they die once they begin a hibernation attempt? How long would you have to save them?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

All the ones we've had here have happened over night. When taking her to the vet you want to keep her warm. Mitten warmers and lots of fleece in the carrier will keep her comfortable.


----------



## hedgieball (Sep 4, 2008)

My Cocoa has tried to hibernate three times, and it all seems to happen overnight (longer periods of being cold). It's almost that she decides it's too cold to run on her wheel or eat so she just stays curled up and starts trying to hibernate. I don't know exactly when Cocoa has started hibernating so I don't know how long you have. A good idea though is to check on your hedgie every morning/early afternoon and pick her up (or just put your hand against her to feel she's warm). If she's trying to hibernate her body temperature will be lower than yours and will feel physically cold, especially their chin. I used to check on Cocoa at night instead of both night and morning so that I didn't wake her up right after she went to sleep but you don't want to let them hibernate for too long so checking in the morning is key. When they're sleeping they can handle a little more temperature fluctuation so I wouldn't be too worried about them trying it during the day.


----------

